# Marvellous Poland, discover its beauty.



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

The Poland´s total area is 312,679 sq. kilometres), making it the 69th largest country in the world and the 9th largest in Europe. With a population of over 38.5 million people, Poland is the 34th most populous country in the world,the sixth most populous member of the European Union. Poland is also the largest and the most populous post-communist country of the European Union.
Republic of Poland (Polish: Rzeczpospolita Polska) is plenty of wonderful landscapes, beautiful cities and towns, treasures of nature as well as preserves its rich cultural heritage.


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

:banana:
I'm impressed with Poland last few days. 
Thank you. :cheers: Pics please! :banana:


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Śląskie Kamienie (Silesian Stones) in Karkonosze Range, near the Czech border. The rocks are up to 8 m high










by Pudelek (Marcin Szala), Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 Unported license, Wikipedia​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Mount Giewont in Tatra Mountains, seen from Zakopane










by Op, Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 Unported license, Wikipedia​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Sand dunes in Słowiński National Park, on the coast of Baltic Sea










by Kapsuglan, Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 license, Wikipedia​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Mountain rock rubble (Gołoborze), Świętokrzyskie (Holy Cross) Mountains, Świętokrzyski National Park










by Jakub Hałun, Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 Unported license, Wikipedia​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Biebrza river in Burzyn, Biebrza National Park










by Wojsyl, Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 Unported license, Wikipedia​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

European wisent in Białowieża National Park










by Henryk Kotowski, Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 Unported license, Wikipedia​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

The Wawel Castle and Cathedral in Kraków (Cracow)










by FotoCavallo, Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 Unported license, Wikipedia​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

A part of the Old City of Zamość










by MaKa, Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 2.5 Generic license, Wikipedia​


----------



## krkseg1ops (Mar 19, 2009)

Little people by Szymon Porwolik, on Flickr


Zakrzowek in a spring by ktyde, on Flickr


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Wilanów Palace, royal palace located in the Wilanów district, Warsaw. The palace was completed in 1696. The client was one of the most notable kings in Poland´s history, Jan III Sobieski, the same who defeated Turkish army near Vienna in 1683.










by Poco a poco, Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 Unported license, Wikipedia​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Mill Island (Wyspa Młyńska) on Brda river, Bydgoszcz










by Pit1233, Public domain, Wikipedia​


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Any pictures of Warszawa?


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Meander of Pilica River near Sulejów










by Zorro2212, Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 Unported license, Wikipedia​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Japanac said:


> Any pictures of Warszawa?


Warszawa (Warsaw) seen across the Vistula river, from its eastern bank










by Robert Parma, Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 Unported license, Wikipedia​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Night shot of the Stadion Narodowy (National Stadium), Warszawa 










by Spens03, Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 Unported license, Wikipedia​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Zamek Królewski (Royal Castle), Warszawa. Completed 1619, was official residence of Polish monarchs. The Castle was demolished twice: 1655-1656 by Swedish army, and 1944 by nazi Germans










by sfu, Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 Unported license, Wikipedia​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Chopin Monument in Łazienki Park, Warszawa










by Marek and Ewa Wojciechowscy, Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 Unported license, Wikipedia​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Uniwersytet Wrocławski (The University of Wrocław)










by katie_pl, Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 Poland license, Wikipedia​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Żuraw (The Crane) over the Motława river and Długie Pobrzeże Street, Gdańsk










by World3000, Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 Unported license, Wikipedia​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Yachts on Lake Nidzkie (Jezioro Nidzkie), Masuria










by Duży Bartek, Public domain, Wikipedia​


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

^^ Pod Dębem


----------



## WMS (Nov 20, 2005)

Wincyj! :apple:


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

The former royal castle in Lublin










by Szater, Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 Unported license, Wikipedia​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Kazimierz Dolny. View of the town and the Vistula river










by Dariusz Cierpiał, Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 Unported license, Wikipedia​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Town Hall (Ratusz) in Poznań










by A.Savin, Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 Unported license, Wikipedia​


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Ratuzs is awsome! :master:


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Nicolaus Copernicus monument in Toruń, the city where great astronomer was born










by Edyp, Public domain, Wikipedia​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

View from Mount Tarnica, Bieszczady Mountains in south-eastern Poland










by Gese, Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 Unported license, Wikipedia​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Rospuda river between the Sumowo and Okrągłe lakes, Suwalszczyzna region










by Artur Mikołajewski, Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 Unported license, Wikipedia​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Chełmno, view over the Rynek (Market Square) to the Vistula river










by Margoz, Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 Unported license, Wikipedia​


----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

Poland should be promoting itself more ; lot of beauties hidden behind the ugly "brutalist" part of the country


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

^^ We don't have much brutalist architecture, above that what we've got is pretty good. So what you mean then?


----------



## g_reg (Mar 22, 2010)

Probably commieblocks


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

You mean this?




























:troll:


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Palace of Nieborów in Łowicz County (Powiat łowicki), central Poland










by Dariusz Cierpiał, Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 Unported license, Wikipedia​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Town Hall at Market Square, Tarnów










by Jakub Hałun, Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 Unported license, Wikipedia​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

The historical Post Office building, Gliwice










by Lestat (Jan Mehlich), Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 Unported license, Wikipedia​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Postomia river in the Warta River Mouth (Ujście Warty) National Park










by Jerzy Strzelecki, Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 Unported license, Wikipedia​


----------

